

Startup T-shirt/Schwag of the Month Club: Feedback Please. - hassanhassan
http://werestartup.com

======
jayism
Bring back the Schwag Stickers & Tees! I miss my monthly dose of Startup Gear
and there is now a big void in the schwag fan-boy genre.... let's fill it!

